# Ethical Bean



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Ethical Bean

Suite 113 - 2799 Gilmore Avenue

Burnaby, BC

Canada V5C 6S5

Ethical Bean serves Fair Trade (TransFair) and Organic coffee. The company was created after the couple decided to adopt a child in Guatemala - as a part of the learning process about their new daughter?s culture, they discovered coffee and ...

More...


----------

